# An Amazing Ride... It’s Been a Pleasure



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

A little over 9 years ago I was working for a large telco as a network engineer and I got the bug to start my own business. In college I had worked as a painter for a man at my church and he taught me well and I picked it up quickly. I decided I’d take this desire to start my own business and the skills I had learned as a painter and start my first company. The only problem was... how do I run a painting business? I had more questions than answers and being from a technical background I immediately started to look online for knowledge. It wasn’t long before I found a site called Painters Chatroom and it amazed me. I had never been apart of a forum before but I learned so much in such a short amount of time that I started to look around for other forums. I found landscaping forums and other trades and quickly noticed that 50% of the knowledge (sales, marketing, business, etc.. ) was all the same. That gave me the idea to start ContractorTalk.com and bring the trades together. One location where we could break down trade specific discussions while all sharing more general knowledge. I had no idea what it would grow into... and it’s been an amazing and fun ride. 

As fun as it was, over the years the sites started to take up more and more of my time and exceed my technical abilities. I felt like I wasn’t doing a good enough job on my own and was a little tired of being on call day and night. In order to keep growing the sites into the resource I wanted them to be and not get burnt out in the process I realized I needed help. Because of this, in January of 2010 I merged my company with Escalate Media. We still operate independently as “The Building Network” but they have taken over all the back end work that I’m not good at. That has allowed me to just focus on administration which is something I’ve always enjoyed and the sites have continued to grow. 

I still love these sites and having had the opportunity to be apart of them has been a great honor for me. That being said, a little while ago I realized that I was ready to do something else. The world has changed a lot over the past 9 years and so has my life. With that in mind I started to hand over a lot of my administration tasks (password resets, username changes, email inquiries) a few months ago to another great admin at Escalate Media. The process has been going smoothly and I think I’m ready for the next step which is to step down as admin of ContractorTalk.com and it’s many sister sites. I’ll still be around but I’ve given up ownership in the sites and I’m going to step aside and let someone else take the reigns. 

So, what does that mean for the members of ContractorTalk.com? Nothing really. The site will continue to operate as it always has and I’ll make sure that is the case. The Building Network will live on and continue to be the place where the pros meet. The reality is that I have been less and less involved in the sites over the past few years anyways so me leaving will have little to no impact. I just wanted to let everyone know what was going on and why.

I want to thank everyone who made this site possible over the years. The members of this site have always been great and most of all the Moderators are what make this site possible. They are the backbone of this site and a few of them have been with me since the beginning. Thank You for all your help. It’s been an honor working with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow Nathan, I so wish you the best and I'm sure you know what your doing.

Good luck in your endeavors!!!!!!!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the ride Nathan :thumbsup: What you gonna do with yourself?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Nathan, this has been one of, if not the best run forums I know of.
**** Luck in your next venture.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What you gonna do with yourself?


Not really sure yet. But I'll find something to get in trouble with soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for all that you have done.

I wish you the best in all that you decide to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Though I don't know you Nathan, I will have to thank you for bringing us the best contractor's forum in the world.

Good luck in whatever endeavor you choose to continue with.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

One door shuts and another opens....

Lifes fun like that... Good luck and Thanks.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the site, good luck in your new ventures.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity Nathan. It's been a pleasure working with you. :thumbup:

I've learned so much here over the years and I have you to thank for that. :notworthy
I'm sure you will be successful at whatever you do. :thumbsup: 

Good Luck Nathan!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Time to retire Nate?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Inner10 said:


> Time to retire Nate?


Nope, just time for the next thing...


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations on having the courage to move on to another challenge. You're still a young man so your options are unlimited.

In whatever direction you're heading, here or abroad, God-speed.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Nathan:

Thanks so much for your creation. It's an honor to be a part. Good luck on your next success. Keep us posted, please.

Joe


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for the forum nathan, and good luck on your future endevors!


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the Forum. It helped me decide that carpentry is the living for me.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the 411. Great site.

So, are you still a Painting Contractor?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I appreciate you building a place like this which has greatly advanced my business. I think you did great. The creation of these sites most definately contributed to the advancement of our respective trades. :notworthy:

I hope they paid you well because you deserve it. Good luck in dominating your next niche. :clap:


Btw, If you could make your final act as admin to make me a MOD, that would be cool with me.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Nate thanks for caring and being smart enough to bring everyone together it's been fun

Good luck with your future endeavors

Scott


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank You Nathan this site has changed my business for the better in every aspect!!:thumbup:


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Your website forum here has enabled so many people to start their own businesses as well. So much knowledge, in one place, its like the wikipedia for contractors. I was on this forum, (not registered) for over a year before I jumped in with both feet into business. This site is one of my top 3 sites I visit daily.

Letting go of something that you have built, and grown with over many years is a huge step. Takes alot to be able to completely let go. Hope all goes well for you, and I appreciate the oppertunity to tap into the vast knowledge of so many experienced people in their respective trades :thumbsup::thumbup::clap:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow. I've talked to you a handful of times over the last 5 years. Something about this place will always be synonymous with you. 

Anyone who has been here up until this point will always think of you and this site as one. 

It may not be the Eiffel tower, but it's still a hell of a legacy to leave behind bringing together so many incredible minds of this business. 

Good luck in all you do and please pop in now and again to let us know how your doing. 

From me to you...

Thank you. 

Matt


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Excellent forum and well run. Enjoy the ride Nathan!


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Nathan,

This place has been an inspiration to me -- I grew up with the internet, and have watched it bring out the worst in people.

ContractorTalk is a really unique place, that seems to bring out the best in people. Even in the secret mudpit down in the basement, this forum transcends internet-tough-guy discourse. Thank you for creating this. It is a haven for tech savvy tradesmen.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for doing such a great job with the site Nathan. I haven't been around here all that long, and in contracting in general, and I use this site constantly to understand new products and techniques that I would otherwise know nothing about. I'd like to thank you and all the members of this site for providing priceless information over and over again. 

If you do half as good of a job in your next adventure as you did creating this site, you'll be very successful.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

your going to miss me..


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Nathan.... with the foundation you've laid, this place will be strong forever. Be proud of what you've built here. I know I and _MANY_ others appreciate all of the knowlege shared on these forums. 

Plus, your decisions on who you chose to help you moderate the forum have been wise. Integrity and the _forum first_ is always apparent when the mods step in. Keeping their personal bias out of any situation is what makes for excellent moderation. And, CT has that in spades.

Best wishes and much success on the next chapter in your life. You will indeed be missed.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

It means we are sold


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Some were cheapers than others.. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Man,,,,,,,,,:whistling Now what am I going to do:blink:

Thank for the peaceful place to gain information and share information:thumbsup:
When you get out here look me up and we shall have a drink or two :drink: :clover:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm new here but I can appreciate a strong community when I see one. You've built an incredible knowledge base here and I thank you for that.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Nathan! I don't know you, but I am glad you came up with this place! Best of luck on your new venture!


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Good luck Nathan. Not many can say that they started a forum site that has many thousands of members. Best wishes.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you for your hard work and dedication to this site Nathan.

Hopefully this will give you more time to pop back in from time to time and share your next adventure.

Good luck in all you do Nathan.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

So you liking my MOD request means thats a go Nathan? :whistling

:clap:

Just let me know when to re login in.. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

John (JAWS) wants in too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for putting up with me Nathan. You built a nice forum. 

Best wishes

Mike


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I read a lot more than I post on this forum, and it's a great wealth of info. You've done a great job with this thing. Good luck going forward.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck in all you do Nathan, Godspeed and remember no matter what...



IT'S ALWAYS TREE FIDDY!


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for what you built here Nathan. This place is a LONG ways from the rough and tumble days of the Painters Chatroom and all the fights with Richard Kaller, Blackwell etc. I'll bet you never even imagined it would become what it has. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Nathan and best of luck to you :rockon:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Might as well make Matt (Ohio) a mod since he won't be making money anyway.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Oconomowoc said:


> Might as well make Matt (Ohio) a mod since he won't be making money anyway.


He must be dying for that job!!! lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Mud Master said:


> He must be dying for that job!!! lol


Why







Dose it pay well:blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Checks in the mail Randy..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oconomowoc said:


> Might as well make Matt (Ohio) a mod since he won't be making money anyway.


#1 mod rule: If you _ask_ to be one, you'll _never_ be one.....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Wasn't he on the short list for a vacation?...:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> #1 mod rule: If you ask to be one, you'll never be one.....


Well that settles that then..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

griz said:


> Wasn't he on the short list for a vacation?...:whistling:laughing::laughing:


He lives in beautiful, sunny Dayton, Ohio where would he go on vaction:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Well that settles that then..










= :shutup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Besides, Gabe asked _way_ before you did :lol:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

angus242 said:


> #1 mod rule: If you _ask_ to be one, you'll _never_ be one.....


Its like having a humility button. If you pin it on, it gets taken away.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> #1 mod rule: If you ask to be one, you'll never be one.....


Now that you've disclosed that information... Matt will be up to 18k posts in the next 3 days :whistling::laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Now that you've disclosed that information... Matt will be up to 18k posts in the next 3 days :whistling::laughing:


Why so:blink:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks, Nathan, for all you've accomplished here. I wish I had found this site earlier. Well, I'll have something to occupy my time when I retire.:whistling (Griz):wheelchair:

Is the heavy equipment forum related? I noticed a lot of similarities. That's how I found this site to begin with.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for a great site.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

It's always amazed me how bad some people want to be a mod ~ a position that is free and a distraction to family and business.

Props to the mods. They really do make this forum work well and I don't know how they find the time away from business and family to do it. I post from my phone in those moments where I have a free minute or two. I can't imagine coming up with more time than that.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Nathan for all you have done. This site has become a way of life for me. The information found here is the most intelligent and relevant on the web.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Thank you Nathan , for job well done! Your work here will be appreciated for years to come!

Thank you


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I had 5 shots of Jamesons and 6 PBR for you


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for starting such a great forum , and for all you have done to make it so. Good luck in what you do from here on.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I had 5 shots of Jamesons and 6 PBR for you


5 and 6... Did you need an extra chaser at the end :blink:


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> 5 and 6... Did you need an extra chaser at the end :blink:


They just come 6 to the pack. :laughing: Randy is not going to waste one.

Nate, Thanks for such a great forum. This is the first one I have ever been a part of- even before Face book. I never knew how much I would value the friends and accquaintences that I have met here. Good luck to you sir in your next endevor.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Nathan said:


> A little over 9 years ago I was working for a large telco as a network engineer and I got the bug to start my own business. In college I had worked as a painter for a man at my church and he taught me well and I picked it up quickly. I decided I’d take this desire to start my own business and the skills I had learned as a painter and start my first company. The only problem was... how do I run a painting business? I had more questions than answers and being from a technical background I immediately started to look online for knowledge. It wasn’t long before I found a site called Painters Chatroom and it amazed me. I had never been apart of a forum before but I learned so much in such a short amount of time that I started to look around for other forums. I found landscaping forums and other trades and quickly noticed that 50% of the knowledge (sales, marketing, business, etc.. ) was all the same. That gave me the idea to start ContractorTalk.com and bring the trades together. One location where we could break down trade specific discussions while all sharing more general knowledge. I had no idea what it would grow into... and it’s been an amazing and fun ride.
> 
> As fun as it was, over the years the sites started to take up more and more of my time and exceed my technical abilities. I felt like I wasn’t doing a good enough job on my own and was a little tired of being on call day and night. In order to keep growing the sites into the resource I wanted them to be and not get burnt out in the process I realized I needed help. Because of this, in January of 2010 I merged my company with Escalate Media. We still operate independently as “The Building Network” but they have taken over all the back end work that I’m not good at. That has allowed me to just focus on administration which is something I’ve always enjoyed and the sites have continued to grow.
> 
> ...


Good luck. What is your next endeavor?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

If my knowledge and learning from here had a monetary value i would not be able to pay you back. Thank you for this site.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> If my knowledge and learning from here had a monetary value i would not be able to pay you back. Thank you for this site.


Other then missing the capital I that is probably the best sentence and spelling I have seen from you!!

Oh yea thanks Nathan


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Now that you've disclosed that information... Matt will be up to 18k posts in the next 3 days :whistling::laughing:


Weak.. :whistling


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, Nate. It's come to this. 

I don't blame you for wanting to do something new in life. You know,... start another Contractor forum. That would be the best move. What else ya gonna do? The dudes at escalade effed up this site and it's unmanagable with the CMS they are using. 

When you start your new site, build it the way you want it. When outside people come in offering help tell em to shove it. Make sure to stick with VBulletin. They have the best CMS for forums.

And ... since it's recogning day I want to come clean because you won't ever see me here no mo. 

I am jimmy wonton, aaa handyman, bossmanGC, and a few other aliases I forgot about. I am the king of the banned. 

Fun times back then. 

Cheerz.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad to see your smiling face Darwin:thumbup: Hope you been doing well.

But were you RedLiz:blink:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Glad to see your smiling face Darwin:thumbup: Hope you been doing well.
> 
> But were you RedLiz:blink:


Still broken hearted over that one DWB?:sad:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> Still broken hearted over that one DWB?:sad:


Nothing broken just used.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Id be upset if it was revealed that I was flirting with a Monkey who is a boy...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

SOT:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Id be upset if it was revealed that I was flirting with a Monkey who is a boy...


:lol:

And I know who it really was......:whistling


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Darwin said:


> Well, Nate. It's come to this.
> 
> I don't blame you for wanting to do something new in life. You know,... start another Contractor forum. That would be the best move. What else ya gonna do? The dudes at escalade effed up this site and it's unmanagable with the CMS they are using.
> 
> ...


Way to go Darwin. So are you going to be the first mod on the new site? :jester:


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

Wait a minute!....I just remembered Nathan still owes
me $ 10.00....great!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Zewlander said:


> Wait a minute!....I just remembered Nathan still owes
> me $ 10.00....great!


Rumor is he has enough to cover that now..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> :lol:
> 
> And I know who it really was......:whistling


You have to tell us now..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You have to tell us now..


No I don't. Enough clues were given in public for a true gum shoe to figure out :detective:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Its not worth all that.. I like to think it was Finely laughing at you all..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Finley ain't got no time for dat.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Whats up Darwin? Why so salty?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Finley ain't got no time for dat.


Whats he up to now? Does he post on any forums? He would be a great addition to any forum.. :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

On second thought he wasnt very nice to new members..


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Nathan... sorry to see you go... thanks for the website and all you did over the years to bring it to where it is today... :thumbup:

Do find a way to let us know what you are up to and how we can participate...

But one question... who do we go to now when Leo and Angus get out of line?... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

There will be someone from Full Cup over here to straighten things out dont worry. All other complaints can be directed to:

http://www.escalatemedia.com/contact


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> There will be someone from Full Cup over here to straighten things out dont worry. All other complaints can be directed to:
> 
> http://www.escalatemedia.com/contact


Uhm... I was just joking... :jester:

I don't complain about mods...


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> There will be someone from Full Cup over here to straighten things out dont worry. All other complaints can be directed to:
> 
> http://www.escalatemedia.com/contact


Careful, there may be a new sheriff in town and it ain't
Don Knotts.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

Might have to resign up as: ohiohomedoctorII, I'm sure no
one would recognize that name.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Nathan, and best of luck on your future endeavors.

I have learned a whole lot from this forum, but more than that.

I have met people from around the world, listened to their stories, hardships, accomplishments, shared my troubles, my victories.

Due to this site, in my mind, I have traveled to Australia, Guam, Hawaii, I've seen Tanzania, Ireland, Canada, many other places around the globe and all the States here, at home.

You've done well, great job on creating this place that we all come together and share our experiences.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I am just glad this site had a good chat room for all the FNC fun. I look forward to them. I have even met a few of the members, and I couldn't even tell how much I have learned from here.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Best of luck in your new direction Nathen,....


You have created a great place for our trades and a lot of memories.....




Thank you,.....



B,:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Best of luck to you. This is a great site you done hatched.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Darwin said:


> I am jimmy wonton,


Darwin, if that really was YOU, PM me. jimmy wonton was my all time favorite.

I can dig through the mod section and lift that ban for 5 minutes or so at a pre-arranged time. Only jimmy wonton will know the password for the jimmy wonton account.

So prove it!:jester:


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Nathan!! This site is great, we are all here to learn and there is quite a crew here, all looking to solve problems and improve what we do, sad to see you go! 

Thanks again, matt


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd say the pleasure has been all ours Nathan.:thumbup:

It's been like a family here,complete with enough different personalities
to keep it all entertaining and interesting most of the time.
This site has a personality all its own and I'm sure has enriched
many lives more than you may ever believe.

Been pretty much like a brotherhood to me.
Good Luck to you,and thanks for the site!

John


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Darwin, if that really was YOU, PM me. jimmy wonton was my all time favorite.
> 
> I can dig through the mod section and lift that ban for 5 minutes or so at a pre-arranged time. Only jimmy wonton will know the password for the jimmy wonton account.
> 
> So prove it!:jester:


ill pm you later today.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck Nathan, in any avenue you decide to explore.

CT has introduced me to so many different people, places and points of view relative to the construction industry that can't be found anywhere else IMO. Priceless interaction with folks that bleed the same sawdust thickened blood as I do, which the average Joe can't begin to understand. If construction were a religion, CT would surely be my house of worship.

Great job Nathan, may your next venture bring you continued success.:thumbup:


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

loneframer said:


> Good Luck Nathan, in any avenue you decide to explore.
> 
> CT has introduced me to so many different people, places and points of view relative to the construction industry that can't be found anywhere else IMO. Priceless interaction with folks that bleed the same sawdust thickened blood as I do, which the average Joe can't begin to understand. If construction were a religion, CT would surely be my house of worship.
> 
> Great job Nathan, may your next venture bring you continued success.:thumbup:


CT is one of the best sites I have used. Thanks for doing a great job, Nathan.


----------

